# Does Sustanon 250 work?



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Started Sustanon 250 6 weeks ago and since then ive made no strength gains at all.

In fact ive lost 21 lbs in weight.

Does this **** work or have I bought some dodgy gear?


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

mate is it nile sus or karachi? (blue/yellow) It could be dodgy, would need to know, how much per week you using? what is your diet like? are you taking anything else as well? you see even if your diet is crap you would still probably hold a few Ib's water weight

Do you have a pic you can put up?


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

* sorry nile is green, karachi/organon is yellow


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

You have lost 21lbs in 6 weeks? bro what is your diet and training like?! Sust is good stuff...if your eating well to gain and training hard, no gear should make you lose weight. Sounds like your sust is bunk. Try post a pic up, alng with your diet and training split and others will be able to assist better


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Will post a pic when I get home.

I use two viles once a week.

As for my diet it is the same most every day.

Breakfast - 2 weetabix mixed with cornflakes, protein shake.

10 am - 8 fish fingers and a tin of peas.

1pm train for 50 mins.

protein shake and banana.

3pm - 2 chicken breasts and rice.

6pm - train for 20 mins.

6.30pm - protein shake and banana.

8pm - Stake and Veg.

10pm- protein shake.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Depending on portion sizes that only sounds like about 2,500 cals + to me. Id lose weight on that diet.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

xzx said:


> Depending on portion sizes that only sounds like about 2,500 cals + to me. Id lose weight on that diet.


Before I started I was eating far more (a lot of rubbish Currys, pub meals etc) and making far more gains without any drugs.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

englishman78 said:


> Before I started I was eating far more (a lot of rubbish Currys, pub meals etc) and making far more gains without any drugs.


Yes you would, cos you were probably consuming more calories when you were eating rubbish.

You still need calories when following a "clean" diet. At least 4000+, if your goal is to increase your muscle mass.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

There's no way you would lose 21lb and gain no strength or muscle after 6 weeks of Sust, even on that diet. Definitely sounds bunk mate.

Post a pic of the amps.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Sylar said:


> There's no way you would lose 21lb and gain no strength or muscle after 6 weeks of Sust, even on that diet. Definitely sounds bunk mate.
> 
> Post a pic of the amps.


Whether the Sust is "bunk" or not, if someone has lost 21lb in 6 weeks (thats 3 and a half lb per week !!!) It gotta be down to diet.

Burning more cals than consuming, very simple.

If he was say 20 odd stone and eating 5000 cals of sh*t a day, starting on this diet would make him lose weight.

What was your starting weight englishman78 and stats, ie waist, chest etc?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I concur with the general opinion... bunk gear... sust is great and should put weight on a stick...


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> sust is great and should put weight on a stick...


Agreed! But bunk gear in any form would not contribute to weight loss


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

That diet is pretty poor for a start. Where are your essential fats?

What are you stats? height/weight etc.

A pic would be a good start.

I can't imagin you losing that much weight especially if your using sust. I'd say it's not gear.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

xzx said:


> Whether the Sust is "bunk" or not, if someone has lost 21lb in 6 weeks (thats 3 and a half lb per week !!!) It gotta be down to diet.


My point was, it must be bunk Sust.

You think if it was the real deal he would still lose 21lb and gain zero strength in 6 weeks do you?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

xzx said:


> Agreed! But bunk gear in any form would not contribute to weight loss


Not true really... what if they had loaded it with eph or another weight loss agent to give some facsimile of working??? that plus diet being poor would do it... depends what they put in the bunk gear in the first place... and tbh I didnt broach the weight loss thing in my post just the gear is sh!te thing... :thumb:


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> Not true really... what if they had loaded it with eph or another weight loss agent to give some facsimile of working??? that plus diet being poor would do it... depends what they put in the bunk gear in the first place... and tbh I didnt broach the weight loss thing in my post just the gear is sh!te thing... :thumb:


Hey, why doestnt some daft cVnt market it then as Bunkstust. WEIGHTLOSS GUARANTEED !!!!!

Its diet. Period, No brainer IMO.

Many use testosterone in a cutting cycle to lose weight.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

xzx said:


> Whether the Sust is "bunk" or not, if someone has lost 21lb in 6 weeks (thats 3 and a half lb per week !!!) It gotta be down to diet.
> 
> Burning more cals than consuming, very simple.
> 
> ...


<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

I was 17 and half stone when I started.<o></o>

50 Inch Chest, 19 Inch arms.<o></o>

Lost 13 lbs in 9 days to begin with.<o></o>

Then dropped to 15 stone 13lbs after the 2nd week.<o></o>

At this point I added breakfast to my meals and stake and veg replaced protein shake and a few slices of ham on a night.<o></o>

I also knocked the cardio I was doing on the night on the head.<o></o>

My strength dipped for the first 3 weeks then went back to normal but I have not made any gains now for 6 weeks.<o></o>

My weight is now 16 stone 1lbs my arms are still 19 inches but haven't measured my chest recently.<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

englishman78 said:


> Started Sustanon 250 6 weeks ago and since then ive made no strength gains at all.
> 
> In fact ive lost 21 lbs in weight.
> 
> Does this **** work or have I bought some dodgy gear?


Get a pic up mate, sounds like moody sust.

That diet is seriously lacking mate, i just spotted your stats.

Were/are you carrying a lot of bf mate?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Is it your 1st course mate????

If so the diet is pretty much irrelevant as you would gain weight and strength whatever.

So gear must be bunk


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Get a pic up mate, sounds like moody sust.
> 
> That diet is seriously lacking mate, i just spotted your stats.
> 
> Were/are you carrying a lot of bf mate?


I was up to 31% body fat as I was eating loads to see what my gains would be up to 6 weeks ago.

It worked very well.

I can strip 8% of my body fat in a week no problem when I need to cut down.

Im now at 19-20% BF.

This was my average before I bulked up.

Usually strip down to between 12-14% if im going on holiday after that drinking will stop me going any lower.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Is it your 1st course mate????
> 
> If so the diet is pretty much irrelevant as you would gain weight and strength whatever.
> 
> So gear must be bunk


It is yes.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Forgive me if I am a thick cvnt, but if the guy has no strength incease after 6 weeks. it probably is bunk.

He initially didnt say what his goal is. But, he also said he had lost 21lb in 6 weeks, intimating the Sust may be symptomatic of this weight loss.

Now im nowhere near as knowlegeable as many of our learned friends on this forum, but can anyone clarify ass to why "bunk gear" would be the cause of his fast weight loss? Please enlighten me!!


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Mate, I'm not surprised your body is all over the place. Look what your putting it through:



englishman78 said:


> On a Friday ill have about 15 pints and Saturday I drink from about 11.30am to 2am.
> 
> Usually knock back about 25 pints or so on a Saturday.
> 
> Drink dosnt effect me much.


Along with your food diet too, you can't seriously expect to put any real muscle on. Even if you do, you won't keep any of it.

IMO, you have no business being on AAS in the first place..


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

jw007 said:


> Is it your 1st course mate????
> 
> If so the diet is pretty much irrelevant as you would gain weight and strength whatever.
> 
> So gear must be bunk


My point exactly, you'd have gained a few pounds of water and also strength dude


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

also mate, if you were drinkin 40 pints a week you wouldnt lose weight AT ALL!


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Rob070886 said:


> also mate, if you were drinkin 40 pints a week you wouldnt lose weight AT ALL!


He would lose allot of muscle on that kind of diet, muscle weighs more than fat so I wouldn't be surprised.

How many obese alcoholics do you see walking around? :laugh:

PS. I'm not saying the Sust is real, just pointing out why he's not getting any stronger..


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Mate, I'm not surprised your body is all over the place. Look what your putting it through:
> 
> Along with your food diet too, you can't seriously expect to put any real muscle on. Even if you do, you won't keep any of it.
> 
> IMO, you have no business being on AAS in the first place..


What should my diet be then?


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Rob070886 said:


> also mate, if you were drinkin 40 pints a week you wouldnt lose weight AT ALL!


Ive done it before with ease.

40 pints a week isnt much.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Sylar said:


> He would lose allot of muscle on that kind of diet, muscle weighs more than fat so I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> How many obese alcoholics do you see walking around? :laugh:
> 
> PS. I'm not saying the Sust is real, just pointing out why he's not getting any stronger..


I would think the average Englishman drinks 40 pints a week.


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

englishman78 said:


> Ive done it before with ease.
> 
> 40 pints a week isnt much.


If you think 40 pints a week isnt much then i would suggest going to an AA group. :whistling:

Imo the last thing you should be doing as aas, untill at least you set your diet and lifestyle straight.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I actually use sust when I'm cutting....


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

johnboy05 said:


> If you think 40 pints a week isnt much then i would suggest going to an AA group. :whistling:
> 
> Imo the last thing you should be doing as aas, untill at least you set your diet and lifestyle straight.


Dont you drink on a weekend?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't think the sust was moody now, it seems that your diet, training and lifestyle are the reasons for what you experienced.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

englishman78 said:


> I would think the average Englishman drinks 40 pints a week.


 :lol: u for real?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Sylar said:


> He would lose allot of muscle on that kind of diet, muscle weighs more than fat so I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> How many obese alcoholics do you see walking around? :laugh:
> 
> PS. I'm not saying the Sust is real, just pointing out why he's not getting any stronger..


I drink similar amounts on a course sometimes mate, still make gains tho.

No one said it was healthy, but thats the way it is


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

xzx said:


> Hey, why doestnt some daft cVnt market it then as Bunkstust. WEIGHTLOSS GUARANTEED !!!!!


you make it... i'll buy it... feck... stone and a half in 6 weeks....


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

englishman78 said:


> Dont you drink on a weekend?


Now and then, but do i drink 40 pints on a weekend and think this is not much????? then no.

ESPECIALLY when on a cycle.

Not having a go mate but if you research into training methods, lifestyle and nutrition you will find the general idea of drinking in that quantities is a bad idea. You put your body under enough stress through training and aas as it is.

Im sure you could get awsome weightloss from cuting alcohol alone from your diet for 6 weeks.

Probably some strength gains 2


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

johnboy05 said:


> Now and then, but do i drink 40 pints on a weekend and think this is not much????? then no.
> 
> ESPECIALLY when on a cycle.
> 
> ...


I think it's more like ive bought some duff gear.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Did you get it through a human source or a computer source. Bring them back


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

miller25 said:


> Did you get it through a human source or a computer source. Bring them back


Me and my mate bought them of a lad he gets his off.

Ill ask him what he thinks of em when i see him.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Is your mate feeling the same. 6 weeks is nowt. It's probably only just built up in your system.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is a pic of the vile (if it works)


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

pmsl sorry...

I dont mean to be unhelpful. but I dont think you could have captured that file any more clearly. :lol: :lol:


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

pauly7582 said:


> pmsl sorry...
> 
> I dont mean to be unhelpful. but I dont think you could have captured that file any more clearly. :lol: :lol:


Best I can do with this phone Samsung D600 pretty old now.

But it says on it in Green Writeing-

Sustanon, Organon

250mg

Nile co

B96224

Exp 7/10


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Worked out my calories ive been eating for the first 5 weeks on Sustanon today.

They only work out at 2590 a day which many of you have already said is not enough.

This may well be the problem.

Gunna have to force myself to eat more.

Will start with a take away every night and bacon, egg and black pud sandwich added to my morning meal.

Think ill have a beef sandwich on the afternoon too.

That should put me over 3500 calories a day.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I do 500 sust in one shot and I get good strength gains, massive libido, bodyweight gain, oh and high blood pressure.

If you are not getting any of these, chances are it is faked.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I do 500 sust in one shot and I get good strength gains, massive libido, bodyweight gain, oh and high blood pressure.
> 
> If you are not getting any of these, chances are it is faked.


This week ill eat over 3500 calories a day and see if it kicks in.

If not it must be fake.


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

No need mate its definately 100% fake. It should have properly kicked in after 2 weeks. Even on the low cal diet you are you would still see size and strength improvements. Sus is a STRONG blend of testosterones if its is real you will know about it long before now.


----------



## living2die (Sep 19, 2008)

Not trying to beat a dead horse, but what do you think about these photographs, of Sust 250 Organon by Karachi amps ?

As Organon was recently bought out by Schering Plough, and Organon Sustanon 250 by Karachi is a direct subsiderary of the new Schering Plough, I think it is valid to post your pictures of the current appearance of Sust 250, after the buyout by Schering Plough. Here are what mine look like. What do you think? Legit or bust?


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

musc said:


> No need mate its definately 100% fake. It should have properly kicked in after 2 weeks. Even on the low cal diet you are you would still see size and strength improvements. Sus is a STRONG blend of testosterones if its is real you will know about it long before now.


Thats what I was thinking.

My mate who bought em and who uses them as well is also on 3 other roids so he wont have noticed they dont work.

Will see him when he gets back from holiday.

First ****ing dabble and I get ****ing ripped off.

Nice one.


----------



## baptista (Jan 16, 2008)

im no pro, but this guy gives everyone who,s on steroids a bad name.


----------

